

Mindfulness Exercises Improve Kids’ Math Scores - shill
http://time.com/3682311/mindfulness-math/

======
gus_massa
> _Compared to the kids in the social responsibility program, children with
> the mindful intervention had 15% better math scores,_ ...

That 15% seams really interesting ...

> ... _showed 24% more social behaviors, were 24% less aggressive and
> perceived themselves as 20% more prosocial._

Um ... How do they measure the 24% more social behaviors??? Actually, how have
they measured the 15% better math scores?

